# Replacement Combustion chamber kit OK?



## safety1st (Feb 14, 2009)

I had a local oil service person come in to do the annual service on my 10 year old New Yorker AP.590 oil fired boiler and he said the combustion chamber walls were crumbling(he showed it to me). I plan to get quotes for boiler replacement, but I did see that a combustion chamber replacement kit can be bought. I would like to do that in order to allow myself time to select(and save up for) my next boiler. I also live in Maine, so my cellar isn't exactly easy to get to with the snowbanks and ice. I would have him or another local professional install it. Does that seem like reasonable path to take?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

If the rest of the boiler is in good shape.
A new chamber is ok.


----------



## safety1st (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I think it is otherwise OK, but I wouldn't mind looking at newer more efficient models. I assume the replacement chamber probably reduces the efficiency by some additional amount.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

No.

No lost from the replacement chamber.


----------



## mitsteig (Feb 16, 2009)

*AP.590 boiler*

Any idea where to get information on this burner? I have one but need troubleshooting info in order to figure out what can be done to fix various things.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Local distributor.


----------



## safety1st (Feb 14, 2009)

I found this forum doing a google search and there was a link on this forum to the manual for the AP.590, but the link was broken. You could keep trying to google search.


----------



## nygman (Mar 20, 2009)

*Any more information*

I also have a system, oil furnace, that needs either the combustion chamber re-lined or replaced. It is an older system , International (Utica Boiler Works). There is no data plate from which to read a model number. How can I properly size a replacement chamber? Who can explain the steps to successfully re-lining a chamber?


Thanks


Frank


----------



## safety1st (Feb 14, 2009)

I saw your reply, but I don't think I can help, hopefully one of the pros here can. I am not sure any one can help without some additonal info on the actual unit. A quick google search found their web site....I assume you already looked there for information(www.uticaboilers.com).

I ended up having to get a new oil boiler anyway. They showed up with the replacement chamber, but too much damage had already occured to the walls.


----------



## celticpiping (Mar 1, 2011)

Safety guy, hey I'm here in Maine too.
Wondering how you got along with yer chamber lining kit...thing?
Did you end up doing a replacement ?
I'm faced with the same situation..

Thanks much,
Rich


----------



## safety1st (Feb 14, 2009)

The failure of the first liner damaged the metals outer walls, so it wouldn't have been safe to use the replacement liner. We got a whole new system, a Buderus, not sure of the model number, since it has been a while.


----------



## celticpiping (Mar 1, 2011)

aww bummer!
ok, thanks much for the quick reply!


----------



## safety1st (Feb 14, 2009)

The guy did find the kit and was going to install the replacement chamber when he saw the extensive damage to the external metal. If your internal chamber is just starting to fail, the kit may work for you. I am not a heating expert, so I can't say if it can be done so that it performs as well as the original, I would assume it would be close(if not actually better since the chamber is in better shape).


----------



## celticpiping (Mar 1, 2011)

gotcha.

R


----------

